# RedTartan's Journey - WW Wendie Plan



## RedTartan

I decided to start my own thread to track my progress and share with others how the Wendie plan works. The Wendie Plan is a plan that a WW (Weight Watchers) member came up with when she plateaued for months even though she stuck with the plan religiously. 

Wendie noticed that she LOST 5 lbs. in the middle of her plateau the week of Thanksgiving and a light came on. She realized that the bodies metabolism is like a coal furnace. The more fuel it has, the hotter it burns. So she shuffled her WW points around so that she had more on some days and less on others, but was still eating the same amount of points per week. Her plateau was over! 

Since then many other women have implemented Wendie's plan with great success. It has worked for me before and so I'm going to use it again. I count calories though, not points. So here's how my calories break down over the week:

Monday: 1100
Tuesday: 1200
Wednesday: 1450
Thursday: 1350
Friday: 1900
Saturday: 1100
Sunday: 1450

You'll notice that there are many more calories on Fri and Sat is a low calorie day. This means that Saturday is taking advantage of the higher metabolism created by Friday and more fat will be burned that day. I've used this before and it does really work. There are no "bad" foods. This is more like a budget. You spend your calories carefully eating what you want. It's exactly what I need to succeed. Join me if you like.

I'm going to start signing the posts I make in the Weight Loss Forum with my stats. I explained stats in the Thursday weighin thread this week too, but I'll go over it again here. In WW forums they display their stats like this starting weight/current weight/goal weight. This lets people see your success at a glance. I really like seeing that. Telling me that you lost 1.5 pounds this week doesn't mean a whole lot. Telling me that you lost 1.5 pounds this week and your stats are now 215/184/160 means a whole lot more! It's fun  I'd love to see all your stats if you guys want to share.

Since today is my starting day here are my stats: 196/196/165. My starting weight and current weight are the same because I'm just starting. I'll also tell you that I'm 5'9" tall and wear a regular (not women's) size 16. My goal of 165 will put me comfortably into a size 12 which is nice and healthy for a tall girl like me.

I'm happy to be here and I really think that this forum will be what I need to stay accountable and get this done.

 RedTartan


----------



## Ruby

I have also noticed when I would over eat one time maybe when we would go out to eat, or a holiday, then I would cut my colaries the next couple days to make up for it, then I would loose that week.


----------



## fitwind

RedTartan I will be reading your weight log and hopefully we can help motivate each other on this journey of weight loss


----------



## RedTartan

1st week finished and I lost 4 lbs. Now I'm 196/192/165.

I have to say I love this diet. Last Friday on my high calorie day my husband and I had pizza after the kids went to be and it wasn't cheating! How great is that!

 RedTartan
196/192/165


----------



## mammabooh

YeeHaw...congrats!


----------



## fitwind

Wow!!! you are doing great keep it up !!!!


----------



## RedTartan

2nd week finished. I lost another 4 lbs  

2-12-09 starting weight 196 lbs
2-19-09 one week 192 lbs
2-26-09 two weeks 188 lbs

Also, for those of you following my journey, here's a link to a story about calories counting being more important than what type of diet you're on. No carb, low carb, high fiber, low fat, etc. it's the calorie count that matters.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,500565,00.html

I do have one point to make on this story. They said that participants only lost 13 pounds after 6 months. That stinks in my view. They had the participants eat 1400 calories everyday. I think the key to losing weight is changing the number of calories you consume to keep your metabolism high as the Wendi Plan does. It eliminates plateaus.



 RedTartan
196/188/165


----------



## mammabooh

Congrats again!!!!


----------



## fitwind

Alright way to go !!!!! You are doing great on your system sounds good to me!!! I watched that on TV about the weight loss too.


----------



## Wolf mom

Red Tartan; You go Girl! 

Thanks for sharing your journey and a non-depriving, easy way of eating. 

Now, after just finishing off a bag of potato chips (yes, I just did), I know I can just "eat a little" for the next 2 days and I'm good to go again.


----------



## RedTartan

3rd week finished. No loss this week, but I fully expected that.

Every time I've dieted I've always experienced no loss during my period. I haven't actually had my period yet but I've had the bloating and breakouts. I expect it any time. I stay on my diet during this time and then usually report an even bigger loss the next week.

This may be TMI for some, but it wanted to stress to everyone that's watching my journey that it is a journey and there will be some weeks where there are no losses. And some weeks where you'll even have a small gain. Sometimes you'll know why (like I do right now) and sometimes you won't. But if you stay on the road you'll get there just the same.

2-12-09 starting weight 196 lbs
2-19-09 one week 192 lbs
2-26-09 two weeks 188 lbs
3-5-09 three weeks 188 lbs

 RedTartan
196/188/165


----------



## fitwind

When I read your posting Red Tartan you make me wanna keep going.. just thought I would let you know that because sometimes I can be really hard on myself..LOL


----------



## RedTartan

Thanks, fitwind. That's exactly why I posted this week even though I didn't have a loss. 

I'm sure that somewhere along the way I may fall completely off the wagon and gain 10 lbs in a week! I'll still come and tell you all about it because I know you've all been there too. Because sometimes you just get sick, sick, sick of dieting. 

It's a lifestyle change. It's a journey. There'll be bumps in the road. We all just keep on going...

 RedTartan
196/188/165


----------

